# How to video: Remove your curling iron's clamp



## Andi (Jan 20, 2009)

YouTube - DIY: Enzo Milano Curling Iron

I never use my curling iron because I hate that damn clamp. Here is a great video that shows you how to remove the clamp. ItÂ´s ooo easy, I have no clue why I never thought of this before, I never even saw those screws


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks! I did this to mine as well. I hate that damn clamp thingy lol


----------



## Mylala88 (May 22, 2009)

ah for some reason I never really thought to remove the clamp! I often use it over the clamp anyways, so this is just easier! I'll probably keep all of the parts in a baggy though so that I can put it back together whenever I want. Thanks!


----------



## Bec688 (May 22, 2009)

Now that the clamps removed, you've just increased your chances of burning your fingers 10 fold! lol


----------



## caitlyn (May 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Now that the clamps removed, you've just increased your chances of burning your fingers 10 fold! lol HONESTLY! that would scare me! hahaha


----------



## blondiegirl12 (Jul 2, 2009)

you think they would come out with 1 clamp less,lol,i could never get the hang of using a curling iron,i always get those crimped ends that i end up using the flat iron to remove,thanks 4 sharing this tip,i will try this also!


----------

